# fonts formats



## mspain77 (Apr 8, 2006)

okay, so i know that ttf's work great for me, and when i'm downloading a free font from the wen, i always select a windows TTF because mac's are smarter and i guess there's more compatibility.  i know that some fonts used to be problematic because switching back and forth from OSX to classic would have compatibility issues.
i'm trying to clean up my font collection and invest in a good font management program soon.  I mainly use Quark 6.5, dreamweaver/flash, and CS2.  As far as Type 1, TTF's, OTF's, Dfonts, etc.--what's the best to use?
Any suggestions on which font managment program to use?
thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 8, 2006)

I like OpenType and Type 1, but you'll get varying answers from different people.

I also prefer using LinoType's Font Explorer X -- it's quite good and 100% free:

http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorerX


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 9, 2006)

I second ElDiablo's emotion.  It just got out of beta testing to full version and it works great. Several designers in my creative department have tested it to wonderful effect and good results.


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm runnin' it now too.  I like it very much--seems to be working well.  thanks guys!


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 10, 2006)

El Diablo-
Do you know of any xtensions for quark that work with the linotype app. like the Extensis Suitcase Xtension?


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 10, 2006)

Macs can read pc fonts mainly because of the way their files are set up. PC files have only 1 directory and Mac files have two. 

If your app can't see the font that font is either corrupt, unreadable or in too old a format (some classic fonts don't always work).

I believe Linotype will work with Quark because it makes the fonts available to any app, without an extension. That's what makes it more stable, I think. To be honest, I haven't used Quark in 2 years because InDesign kicks so much butt.


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 10, 2006)

okay. i did a search and couldn't find any xtension, but that would make sense if that's one of the bonus features of this new app.  Good to know so I can sell the rest of our dept. on the switch.
i haven't had the probelm of my apps. not reading the font--i was just wondering because when initializing Quark actualy tells me that Suitcase couldn't be detected, but I still have all my fonts.  thanks guys.
Nato-
what formats do your prefer?


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 10, 2006)

I prefer fonts that work and don't get corrupted! 

Most fonts I use are your basic Postscript Type 1 or FFIL fonts (don't change the dot extensions on these as they are usually mac fonts). And to be honest I use so many of them on the mac I don't have a clue what their dot extensions are.

One type that is problematic are True Type fonts. Since they aren't postscript fonts they can cause mysterious errors.

Go to www.fonts.com for more font fun&#8230;

I keep my fonts organized in the first level of my hard drive directory in a "Creative Fonts" folder. Then I have ABC, DEF, etc. folders where I place the font folders, and the individual font files are inside there. After 10.2 you don't have to store your fonts in System/Fonts; in fact I don't recommend it. Then I manage any system conflicting fonts with FontBook (turn them off when I can so FontExplorer can manage them without interference.

You'll have to disable your suitcase extension in quark so it stops trying to enable it, since you aren't using Suitcase anymore.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 10, 2006)

A good pdf doc on font formats (written for 10.2 but still applies I think):

http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei...=mac+font+types&d=aqpBjxbfMiFQ&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 11, 2006)

actually, when i DID disable the suitcase xtension in Quark, it then told me that some fonts were'unavailable' while i was viewing them in Font Explorer at the same time.  All I did was enable it and all of a sudden I had all my fonts with no porblems.  Why would I have to disable Font Book?  Also, what's the main reason behind removing your fonts from the system folder?  I was a little unclear.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 11, 2006)

Strange about the extension interacting with FontExplorer.

I didn't say to disable FontBook. I said to use FontBook to disable any fonts that conflict with those fonts in FontExplorer.

Move your fonts out of System/Fonts so your computer doesn't think it has to load all those fonts at the same time, defeating the purpose of having a font manager in the first place.

Make sure your Suitcase app isn't running. Does the plug in affect FontExplorer whether the Suitcase app is on or not?


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay, I misunderstood you about the FontBook thing at first.  Understood now.  Acutally, I deleted the entire application and all of it's support files.  All I know is that extension seems to have to be on in order for quark to interact with font mgmt. programs.  It's probably an issue with Quark and not with anyt of the other apps., so when that happened I didn't even have suitcase installed.  Font Explorer was running though.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like you have to leave the extension on&#8230; 

Have you gone to linotype.com/fontexplorer to see if they have addressed this plug in issue?


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah, I haven't found anything but it's possible that I overlooked it also.  Worth a look from someone else too.


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 11, 2006)

is there a such thing as a grid WITHOUT a fill so that I can see the screened text that lies on the layer beneath it?  
If not, why does Quark suck so bad? 

I'm trying the Modify menu, I went to the swatched and it says no fill, but things behind it are masked.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 11, 2006)

InDesign allows you to do percentages of color in the background of your grid/table. Kicks butt over Quark.


----------



## NoR (May 3, 2006)

hi,
check it out maybe it will help. its a nice review.

http://www.creativetechs.com/tips/fontmanagement/


----------

